# [solved] XML-Software gesucht

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

welche Software zum Erstellen von XML ist empfehlenswert? Was gibt es, was so ähnlich ist wie XMLSpy unter Windows? Hat jemand von euch irgendwelche Empfehlungen diesbezüglich?

----------

## _eckobar_

Ich verwende eclipse + WTP-Plugin. Kommt an den Funktionsumfang von XMLSpy nicht ganz heran, aber bietet aber trotzdem großen Funktionsumfang

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hast du es direkt mithilfe von Eclipse installiert (die Plugin-Suche findet nämlich nichts), oder extra heruntergeladen und dann installiert?

----------

## Necoro

Ich kann "xmlcopyeditor" empfehlen ... hab ich selber benutzt bei einem Projekt ... (zu finden im drizzt-overlay:

```
layman -a drizzt-overlay

emerge -av xmlcopyeditor
```

  :Smile: 

(hab das eclipse teil aber nie benutzt, kann daher nicht sagen ob das besser ist  :Wink: )

----------

## _eckobar_

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Hast du es direkt mithilfe von Eclipse installiert (die Plugin-Suche findet nämlich nichts), oder extra heruntergeladen und dann installiert?

 

WTP installierst Du am besten über den Eclipse-Updatemanager. Am besten nimmst Du hierfür die Callisto-Site oder Europa Discovery Site(wenn du Europa Version verwendest).

```
Help >> Software Updates >> Find and Install
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

unter diesem Repository finde ich nichts bezüglich WTP.

----------

## _eckobar_

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> unter diesem Repository finde ich nichts bezüglich WTP.

 

```
Europa Discovery Site >> Web and JEE Development
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Alles klar, danke.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich bin mit dem Plugin so weit zufrieden.

----------

